# Modded ShengShou 5x5 vs Broken-in V-CUBE 5



## rubiksarlen (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, brand-new SS 5x5 vs broken in V-CUBE 5? If a fresh SS 5x5 beats a full broken-in V5, then I wouldn't hesitate to get an SS and I won't even bother to mod it, but I doubt a new SS 5x5 is better.


----------



## ketahi (Jan 30, 2012)

A new SS 5x5x5 does move quite smoothly, and the only way to make a v-cube 5x5x5 move as smoothly as a SS is to sand down those annoying bumps on the inner v-cube surfaces. HOWEVER, there is a huge difference in build quality. The plastic used in the v-cube feels much 'harder' and much more durable than the SS. The SS, when twisted out of alignment, feels more fragile.

You pay a premium price for the v-cube, but it really feels like it will last for years. The SS feels noticeably cheaper. It IS incredibly cheap, though.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 30, 2012)

ketahi said:


> A new SS 5x5x5 does move quite smoothly, and the only way to make a v-cube 5x5x5 move as smoothly as a SS is to sand down those annoying bumps on the inner v-cube surfaces. HOWEVER, there is a huge difference in build quality. The plastic used in the v-cube feels much 'harder' and much more durable than the SS. The SS, when twisted out of alignment, feels more fragile.
> 
> You pay a premium price for the v-cube, but it really feels like it will last for years. The SS feels noticeably cheaper. It IS incredibly cheap, though.



Thanks for the opinion, also, could you please place your vote on the poll?


----------



## emolover (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly there about the same.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 30, 2012)

I've only had the V5, and the annoying thing about it is the pieces sometimes get stuck in different layers when turned too vigorously. I don't know if the SS does that too.


----------



## MostEd (Jan 30, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I've only had the V5, and the annoying thing about it is the pieces sometimes get stuck in different layers when turned too vigorously. I don't know if the SS does that too.


 
It Can and it can be harder to fix due to the wings(outer ege pieces) having pop resistant thin


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here I compare a florian modded SS and V5 modded V cube 5:








> Shengshou rulz. V cube is v5 modded and shenghsou is florian modded.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 28, 2013)

oops, voted for the wrong thing


----------



## Meep (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Here I compare a florian modded SS and V5 modded V cube 5:



Why not "Florian mod" a V5?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Meep said:


> Why not "Florian mod" a V5?



It is too tight, so no matter what it will not be good.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 28, 2013)

if its too tight then it isnt broken in


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> if its too tight then it isnt broken in



It's not tight, it just isn't loose and I like loose cubes. I broke it in for 5 months. I've had it since April 2011 (got a SS in November 2011). I also used it during the 2-3 month process (I was lazy) of modding the SS.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It is too tight, so no matter what it will not be good.



Making the Florian mod loosens it.


----------

